# cadets becoming less and less inresting



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

just wondering it seems like less and less people are staying in cadets now.


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Jan 2005)

Cadets only becomes as "less and less inresting" as you as an induvidual make it. It's up to you to change it if you feel its not as interesting as you want it to be. Suggest new ideas you might have to spice life up in your corps to your seniors or your officers.


----------



## david124124 (18 Jan 2005)

I personally think and had thought when You joined cadets,you would be yelled at and you know ,the generic image people assume when join.Because everyones so easy,I would think people ease off more and more until they find it boring and take no pride.


----------



## McG (19 Jan 2005)

What leads you to believe that "less and less people are staying in cadets"?   

What leads you suggest that "cadets [are] becoming less and less inresting"?

When starting a thread, it is helpfull to include enough of your own thoughts to generate a discussion.   Otherwise, your just wasting band width and the results of your poll are not based in any foundation.


----------



## Jonny Boy (19 Jan 2005)

well it seem with the Field craft part of the army cadets is gone and you are not allowed to yell at cadets it is not as much as a military thing anymore. i don't personally know what it was like before chap but i heard it was a lot better and the cadets from that era were much more tough because the cadet movement was much more tough. i don't know when i look at cadets today it seems like when a cadet reaches the age if 14 they start getting tired of cadets and quitting i don't know if it is true  but i was just wondering if anyone Else had the same opinion. it was just something i was thinking about. you know one of those little thoughts in the back of your head


----------



## McG (19 Jan 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> you are not allowed to yell at cadets


Volume is not a style of leadership.  The best leaders, that I have ever met, never needed to yell.  They got things done through talking.  As the cadet organization aims to develop leaders, why should it allow those leaders to start off with weak practices?



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> it is not as much as a military thing anymore.


As compared to when?



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i don't personally know what it was like before chap but i heard it was a lot better and the cadets from that era were much more tough because the cadet movement was much more tough.


I was in before CHAP (and left before CHAP).  We all thought the cadet system was tougher in the past and that there was a trend of becoming less "tough" and less "army."  In fact, the only trend is that the senior cadets always pass along a myth of a "greater past" and the junior cadets always buy into the myth (until it is their turn to sell the myth to a newer crop).


----------



## Jonny Boy (19 Jan 2005)

i never said volume was a style of leadership. i don't resort to yelling all the time i try not to but when a cadet is never doing what they are told always talking back it is good to give them a little scare to let them know that you are not going to put up with there junk. i would never make yelling a habit i also like going up and talking in that soft voice where you know that the person is mad but is not yelling.

i heard that the older cadet system was a lot more militaryish. but what you say makes sense and i will keep it in mind. i always used to think that my seniors were really tough and "hard core" but now that i am a senior i look and say that it never could of been this easy. i just really wish that cadets got to use the rubber c7 on recces and do Field craft but it was all taken away.that is what i really meant by it not being as much of a military thing anymore. i don't mean to insult the cadet movement it was the best thing that has happend to me.


----------



## Burrows (19 Jan 2005)

Ok...Im making a judgement call.. LOCKED this *POOPIE* happens way too often...All it is is someone whining about how they are some Ultra hard core 1337 d00d and how the cadet program needs to reflect their whole idea...ok..buddy...you are a MWO and 18 if youre that anxious to be more militaristic go join the reserves.

You arent truly hardcore until you can take off your parka and give it to the cold kid and suck it up, rather than say HAH look pte bloggins is turning blue!

Edited because SOMEONE got retarded because I used the synonym for the word poopie


----------

